# Seite auf Strato sever umleiten



## solala123 (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe eine HP erstellt   ( Resbar.de ) und die möchte ich verschlüsselt übertragen ohne eigenes Zertifikat.
Ich habe die Hotline von Strato angerufen und die haben mir die Auskunft gegeben, das es möglich ist
wenn ich im Browser folgendes eingebe "https://www.ssl-id.de/resbar.de"
dann wird auch die Seite verschlüsselt übertragen. Nur weiß es kein anderer, denn wenn ich nur resbar.de aufrufe ist es wieder unverschlüsselt.

Von der Hotline habe ich erfahren, dass man es mit "mod-rewrite" lösen kann.
nach längeren Suchen bei googel habe ich heraus bekommen, dass es mit einer .htaccess Datei möglich ist.
die Datei habe ich mit einem Texteditor erstell und es muss wohl so ähnlich ausschauen wie folgt


```
RewriteCond %{SERVER_PORT}     !^443$
RewriteRule (.*)  https://%{www.ssl-id.de}%{resbar.de} [R=301,L]
```
 
hier wird nicht ssl-id.de voran gestellt sondern es wird eine https://resbar.de aufgerufen, die nach einem Zertifikat verlangt.


kann mir einer weiter Helfen, was in die .htaccess Datei rein muss

Danke
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## solala123 (17. Februar 2014)

nach vielen vielen Stunden suchen und probieren hab ich eine Lösung gefunden

1. Textdatei     .htaccess     erstellen  (wichtig ist der PUNKT vor der Datei)
2. auf des Server hochladen mit folgendem Innhalt


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^wunschname.de$ [OR]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^www.wunschname.de$
RewriteRule ^(.*) https://www.wunschname.de/$1 [R=301,L]
```

Dieses Beispiel leitet nur Aufrufe von wunschname.de bzw. http://www.wunschname.de auf die Zieladresse um, da in der 2. und 3. Zeile explizit auf diese beiden Eingaben geprüft wird.


Gruß
Rainer


----------

